Ask HN: What are some good (programmer) jokes that you know? - nanope
======
TheAsprngHacker
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/234075/what-is-your-
best...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/234075/what-is-your-best-
programmer-joke)

------
sidcool
reddit.com/r/programmerhumor

